# Hi folks



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

Andy Chi told me to drop by and say hi...

Hope everyone and their cars are doing well.

I sold the Porsche and stopped driving on track, had done it for 2.5 years and since I don't see myself ever racing I unloaded the whole shebang... I got very tired of throwing hard-earned money at a hole in the pavement.

I'm taking English saddle horseback riding lessons (have been told I'll meet women that way, time will tell),building wine racks and collecting red wines, bicycling, driving a sensible affordable new Saab, ditched SpeedChannel, don't watch it any more ...
A friend said 'why not a bimmer, even a 3-series', well, after the joke called 'customer service' by my local bimmer dealer re: the connecting rod bearings, and having owned an M3, I could never go back to a 3series sedan, and after the Porsche for which, in my humble opinion, 'there is no substitute', it was time for something different. 

(now, everyone can pick themselves up from the floor after fainting)

Long story short - had a meltdown last month after losing my dad, mother, disowning my sister, and engagement ending, re-evaluated everything I'm doing in life, and basically started over.

take care folks (for those who know me anyway)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hey aka, so sorry to hear about the stuff that happened after losing your Dad!

stop by every now and then and let us know how you're doing.

My prayers are with you...


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your troubles.  I hope everything works out for the better soon...

BTW, if you still get that "racing" bug, go for the Go-Karts, or even in-door Go-Karts. Keeps me going over the winter (track's closed till spring). :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I left a message on RF as well, but in case you don't see it, I wish you the best. Things will get better...hang in there.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

aka, sorry to hear about that. 

Wishing you all the best.

Stop by often.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Losing a parent is a most difficult time go through. Eventually we all experience the loss and handle it in our own way. There is no right or wrong way to go about it. In time you'll feel better about things. I hope you find better times as soon as you can. Then perhaps the things you've enjoyed in the past will become important again.

Stay in touch.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the turns your life had taken, but it looks like you have a new starting point and we at the 'fest are always here for you.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Dave, very sorry to hear about your Dad's passing and family problems. 

BTW wine and bicycles will burn holes in wallets almost as fast as cars but at least cycling is good for you - its scary when bikes cost more than korean imports..... 

Now the SAAB thing, that I'll never understand  

Good luck and hang in there - stop by and say "hi" once in a while


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

My Main Man Dave.......thought about you the other day......Prayers as always buddy.


----------

